# usar vlc en consola y en las X

## parabolica0701

Hola a todos

puede ser que el post salga repetido pero lo creo de nuevo ya que me olvide el tema.

Quisiera saber si puedo usar vlc mediante consola con nvlc o cvlc y desde las X (startx)

He instalado el vlc y desde las X no tengo ningun problema para ver los videos (vlc a.mpg) pero cuando ejecuto desde consola cvlc -f a.mpg o nvlc -f a.mpg veo el video en blanco y negro pero construidos con simbolos en toda la pantalla.

Mi tarjeta grafica es 3dfx y en el grub el framebuffer lo tengo como video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr aunque tambien he probado con tdfxfb.

Sin embargo con mplayer -fs *.mpg consigo ver los videos perfectamente en color

Gracias

----------

## natxoblogg

Bueno, pues utiliza el mplayer, creo que el vlc no lo permite a no ser que lo hagas en ascii o algo así. De todas formas creo que tienes que tener actualizado la qt a la ultima de qt4 para que el vlc pueda reproducir desde terminal, ya que este programa depende y está escrito para qt.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No he usado VLC en años (desde que descubrí mplayer) pero veo que tiene entre sus use flags "fbcon" que seguramente habilita dicho driver para que el programa pueda utilizar framebuffer y puedas reproducir videos sin iniciar un servidor X.

Mplayer también puede, tiene un par de drivers para esto, el que uso generalmente es "fb".

Sobre lo del video dibujado en ASCII debe ser por que está reproduciendo sobre el driver "caca".

Salud!

----------

